# Instrument cluster facelift upgrade



## pohsib (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of you might have seen a pre-order campaign thats on-going right for a new gauge face design for the Allroad. 42 orders so far! Pre-order ends in a few days and only 8 orders to go before they move into production. If interested, visit http://gauged.ca for more details and options.










Here is a prototype A6 version installed in a cluster.


----------

